# Notturno for Piano Solo



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's a piano miniature I wrote last summer. I wanted to make a piece with 'nocturnal' vibe to it, which is especially apparent in the beginning and in the end of the song, where the piano plays small melodic gestures with heavy pedalling.

The piece was first performed in a small music festival here in Finland, but this is a studio recording of it, recorded approximately a month after the premiere.
The pianist performing in the recording is my good friend Anu Rautakoski

I hope you like it!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

your friend plays very well. it sounds very lyrical. Is it free atonal?


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> your friend plays very well. it sounds very lyrical. Is it free atonal?


Hey Phil loves classical, thank you for the comment! Yes, I guess one could label the music as free-atonal or post-tonal as the music has no strict tonal-centers.


----------

